# Beef Heart



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello everyone!
I'm about to start feeding my piranhas beef heart, I just have a few questions for those of you with a little experience with this food.
1.) How much more drastic is the growth of the piranha when they are fed beef heart? (right now I feed them shrimp)
2.) How healthy is it? Can it be fed strictly or is it more of a treat?
3.) does it make your tank stink?

thanks guys!


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

beefheart should only be used as a treat once in a while, piranha dont eat redmeat(not good for them) just feed white fish, like talalpia fellet cut up into little cubs, or shrimp, both are awesome for them and brings out color and health, sometimes you can get them to eat pellets also, as far as feeders go, they are not as good for them, once again maybe as a treat, but you risk your piranha getting desease from them.


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

I fed beafheart along time ago cuz the pet store recommended it but no longer do. I find it way to expensive and my fish as big as they are would cost me alot.Tilapia is alot cheaper.I have 8 to 9 inch fish and they destroy a whole fillet a week.I stick to fillets shrimp pellets.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

beef heart is OK as a treat but not as a main staple!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

agreed with manny on that. its also pretty messy. i know this thread is older but still worth weighin in for anyone wondering. 
i had wonderful success with beef heart getting stubborn fish to eat. just please...for the love of god, if you have an oscar promise me youll never feed them a cube of beef heart lol
messy doesnt justify it


----------

